# Some pics of my fish



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are some pics that I took of my fish! Sorry they aren't good, it is the best i could do - I hopeless at taking photos... But love doing it... :lol:

Guppies:


Angels:







^^^ Is this one a veiltail??? It fins are very long...

Baby Bristlenose:


Group Shot:


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Great pics of the Angels!! Good job. 
I find that if I only take pics at night it eliminates all the reflection in the room on the tank... turn off all lights and TV... and only use the overhead light in the tank. Put your camera VERY close to the tank, if not touching it... and no flash, and a very steady hand.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

SeaHorse said:


> Great pics of the Angels!! Good job.
> I find that if I only take pics at night it eliminates all the reflection in the room on the tank... turn off all lights and TV... and only use the overhead light in the tank. Put your camera VERY close to the tank, if not touching it... and no flash, and a very steady hand.


Thanks, next time I have to try it!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Nice fish and pics.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

The baby pleco is so cute! ^_^ Nice pics!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!
*ShukiAi*, that was my first pic of the baby BN, most of the time when I take a pic, the fish swims off - equalling a blur or nothing there - or the camera can focus on the fish...


----------

